# Monkeying around with a Scrog..



## monkeybusiness (Nov 15, 2009)

Well after all the crazyness round here today it's time to refocus on that thing we all love so much.

Anyone up for a Scrog?

These are 2 mother plants of Dinafem's California Hashplant that I decided to flower out in process of getting rid of the strain. A clone went hermie on me so they can't be trusted any longer. Granted the clone's air tube had become dislodged so it was fighting for it's life, but still, it went a hermie..
(I did take a couple clones so i can play with bonsai trimming and hav a reference point since i know how she normally reacts to trimming)


This 1st pic is from a while back when i first placed them under the screen. I've since changed to a PVC frame so there'd be more screen space.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 15, 2009)

and these are from today. Got some more work to do in there tomorrow then i should be flipping the lights!!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 16, 2009)

GreenMurph said:
			
		

> Looking good monkey...keep it up. ill be pulling up a chair.
> 
> What are the dimensions of ur screen?
> 
> :48:




Glad to have ya on board!
Screen is 4ft x 4ft under a 1000 watt HPS


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Looking great. How many plants are under that?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 17, 2009)

thats just 2 mothers????


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep, that's just 2 Mothers. And sadly, when i was switching from the wood frame to the PVC frame i dropped the wood frame and ripped one plant right in half. So while it healed the other plant took over and covers 2/3rds of the screen now.

I also should have said earlier, they are in 5 Gallon Bubbler buckets (on a recirculating system)

 Very hard to take a picture of underneath but here's a couple


----------



## Smot_poker (Nov 18, 2009)

wow dude that's a very big canopy for only 2 plants. 

are you planning to trim the leaves underneath the canopy or just let them be?


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 18, 2009)

I like them big and bushy just like the one I'm growing atm


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow--what a great job filling the screen evenly.  It looks great.  

I think I would be for trimming some of the growth under the screen to get better air flow.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 18, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> wow dude that's a very big canopy for only 2 plants.
> 
> are you planning to trim the leaves underneath the canopy or just let them be?



Yeppers. Definitely big for 2 plants.
I always wanted to try a scrog but never wanted to devote the space/time etc, but when my last round went hermie i suddenly found myself with downtime and space AND 2 mothers to get rid of. And as upsetting as the hermie thing was i decided to try to turn it into something positive, so a scroggin i go!

I had debated trimming or just letting em die but have been leaning more toward trimming. No that the Hemp Goddess recomends trimming I'll choose that path for sure.



			
				RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I like them big and bushy just like the one I'm growing atm



Sweet, look forward to checking out your progress!



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Wow--what a great job filling the screen evenly.  It looks great.
> 
> I think I would be for trimming some of the growth under the screen to get better air flow.



Thanks a ton! Great to recieve positive feedback from someone of your caliber, not to mention from someone who has also done a very successful scrog.
 Man, it was a lot of little time spent pushing them tops back under, day after day after day.. It adds up quick! HAA
Trimming defenitely in the near future.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool man, nice scrog.

Good luck!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 6, 2009)

A couple of updated pics. Not a lot going on. Just barely starting to bud up.
This is where the real excitement begins!


----------



## RonJay (Dec 6, 2009)

Looking great I have height issues so think I may try scrog next
Happy new year me thinks


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 7, 2009)

GreenMurph said:
			
		

> wow man cant wait to see your yield. So many tops


*GreenMurph*- Thanks! Indeed, this is the part where all the excitement bubbles up my consciousness as i watch as all the buds take form.  Hashplant can put on some weight too so i have very high hopes.



			
				RonJay said:
			
		

> Looking great I have height issues so think I may try scrog next
> Happy new year me thinks



*RonJay*- Thanks! I am definitely digging the scrog method though the vegetating period can be a long one getting the screen to fill in, especially if are only starting with 2 plants like i did. I think the only way to use a scrog effectively for a perpetual harvest would be to use smaller modular scrogs, which i might try next.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 12, 2009)

a few more..


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 12, 2009)

hay monkeybusiness you dont mind if i pull up a chair ive been looking in to scrog and fancy having a go at you dont learn with out trying it would be good to follow and see how to do it how long did you veg them for to fill the screen and do you just feed the bud site to the top of screen?
ps they look good man nice job


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 12, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hay monkeybusiness you dont mind if i pull up a chair ive been looking in to scrog and fancy having a go at you dont learn with out trying it would be good to follow and see how to do it how long did you veg them for to fill the screen and do you just feed the bud site to the top of screen?
> ps they look good man nice job



 Welcome aboard!
Can't remember how long the vegging took but it was a while, especially considering there's only 2 plants. 
When you're filling the screen you just keep pulling them back under as they start to grow through the screen until it's about 3/4 full. Then when you flower you keep pulling them back under for a little while until the screen is full. Then just let em go once the buds start forming. Buds grow right up outta the screen.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 13, 2009)

MB looks great & good to see that you are training plants correctly. ive seen many bad attempts out there. have you finished trimming scrub underneath & just curious how & if youre gunna do the multi-scrog grow? def pullin up a chair for this as i love scrog.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 13, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> MB looks great & good to see that you are training plants correctly. ive seen many bad attempts out there. have you finished trimming scrub underneath & just curious how & if youre gunna do the multi-scrog grow? def pullin up a chair for this as i love scrog.


Thanks for the kind words docfishwrinkle! 
   Although i did quite a bit of research it's definitely been an ongoing experiment for me. 

   I must say, I'm fascinated by the concept and the even canopy it produces but the vegging time is a killer, which is why i've been considering a modular setup. Dividing that same area among 6 plants would save a lot of screen filling time in vegging mode. Least that's the theory I'm chewing on. That way i could have 6 filling their screens while 6 are flowering. I built a single modular unit and am gonna do some experiments on how long it takes for a clone to fill it. Then if i get a sweet enough harvest from the present scrog grow, I will probably give it a whirl..


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 13, 2009)

hey MB that sure looks like a good idea 6 plants 6 screens 6x as quick could you just put 6 plants under 1 screen or is it so you can veg in a second room?

ive just read your post again wot i just asked is wot you mean im stoned


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 13, 2009)

thx for response.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 20, 2009)

So i finally got an aquarium heater to bring my water temps up to 68ish. They were very happy and perked right up. Hopefully they will pick up the pace now. zzzzzzz


----------



## ishnish (Dec 20, 2009)

that sure is some nice bush you got there monkey!
i'm pull'n up a chair!!
:watchplant:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 20, 2009)

MB what size lights & screen r u running? everything looks killer. good job.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 20, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> that sure is some nice bush you got there monkey!
> i'm pull'n up a chair!!
> :watchplant:



Thanks ishnish! Welcome aboard 




			
				docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> MB what size lights & screen r u running? everything looks killer. good job.


 Thanks a bunch Doc! Screen area is 4'x4' and the mesh size is 2 inch x 4 inch. It's under a 1000 watt hps. 

Unfortunately One of the 2 plants is not doing well. Luckily its the smaller of the 2 (the one i accidentally ripped in half changing from a wood reinforced screen to the PVC reinforced screen:doh. It's hard to see and only takes up about 1/4 of the screen or less (due to the mishap) so it's not very noticeable in the pics. We'll see how this one plays out..eace:


----------



## Tater (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great, very nice setup, I like te modular idea very nice indeed.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks a ton Tater! The further along this grow gets the more inclined i am to go for the modular scrog setup. Excitement does wonders for my motivation!


----------



## zipflip (Dec 21, 2009)

that even canopy looks awesome monkeyB :aok:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks zipflip! Definitely a change from the tall round of hashplants I had last time. Can't wait to see how much these fill out and produce too.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 21, 2009)

:watchplant:  :aok:

:48:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 1, 2010)

update..
Well the 2nd, smaller plant didn't make it. It never really recovered after i accidentally tore it in half changing out screens early on. :doh:You can see the tiny little section it once occupied. So this is now all 1 plant!

Got another couple weeks I'd say. Should have been done in next week but i've had my dark cycle temps too low (until recently) and it has certainly slowed growth. 

 Happy twenty ten everyone!!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 1, 2010)

sory to here bout the other plant man all looks good tho green mojo to your girl


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 1, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> sory to here bout the other plant man all looks good tho green mojo to your girl


Thanks fruity86! I'm getting darn excited


----------



## ishnish (Jan 8, 2010)

:watchplant:
how's the bush??


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 10, 2010)

:ciao:Hey Ishnish,
 Thanks for stopping by!
She's filling in nicely. Man, for a hashplant she's taking forever. Buuuuut, i haven't given her optimal conditions either. Not to mention trying to squeeze an almost 16 square foot canopy out of her is asking a bit much. Such a nice smell in there now though...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 10, 2010)

looking good. how far is she now?


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 10, 2010)

looking good monkey


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 10, 2010)

Howdy docfishwrinkle and fruity86 :ciao:

Thanks for nice comments!
She's entering into her 8th week. I wished i had nipped the nighttime temps in the bud sooner so she'd be closer to done but ah well, hindsight...:doh:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 10, 2010)

what do ya think til harvest? 2-3 weeks? what are your trichs looking like, clear/cloudy?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd say a couple weeks. Can't remember the percentage of cloudy (i was pretty high when i snapped pics last night) but there was quite a bit.

on a side note:
I've decided to try the modular setup in that space next. Got them vegging now.:farm:


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 10, 2010)

Very, very nice!

Might be a good thing that one plant had to go. I think your plant will be glad for the extra room. And the loss is barely noticable.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you much kebnekajse!

Yea, she took no time at all in taking over some of that space!

 I'm completely loving the scrog thing. I mean why couldn't a rock a vertical screen in somehow also? If my canopy is low and even, then why not 3 or 4 more surfaces? Growing cube style? :evil:mwa ha ha ha. Still trying to wrap my head around that idea. For now gonna play with the modular idea. baby steps...er, more appropriately, stoner steps..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah scrog on.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 2, 2010)

Any more pics? Such an interesting way to grow!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 2, 2010)

mb whats up bro? you thinking bout swinging the axe in there yet?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry everyone about the delays. Scrog is curing in jars. Had all kinds of problems at the end there. Roots got so crazy they were not letting the air distribute well enough so i had to cut through the lid and add extra airstones. Luckily i use 2 buckets per plant so that roots don't grow into my return tubes and cause a flood. Even still, i had some problems with it.

And I definitely gotta make something outta of that HUGE stem. Any suggestions?

 This was absolutely a blast and there many more scrog grows in my near future.

Here's my last round of pics, including one of the drying racks. I dig how it's just a ton of similar sized buds.


----------



## warfish (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a nice rack full of goodies there, monkeybis  
I really like the new way you are setting up the scrog with all the individual screens.  Turned out looking really pro    Subscribing to this one  

Warfish


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 8, 2010)

Beautiful sized mothers.  ScrOG to the rescue.

I like that plastic piping set up.   

I noticed they lead into the pots... is that for support like pillars, ...or are the pipes distributing something?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 8, 2010)

very nice 1st scrog MB. im thinking youre already thinking of round two scrog?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

I think your onto it man...keep it going!  for your mishaps, you were asking alot out of that one plant for such a big area.  1 plant can only produce so much you know.  If you make it have 30 bud sights it's not going to be able to produce big buds.

I'll bet plan B works out better for ya....plan A could have been really nice had the other plant made it......live and learn bud!   Can't wait to see what this yeilds you once you get it worked out!  With 8 or 10 good sites per plant your going to be rockin some nice colas!  Glad your sharing your experince!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, just under 12 ounces from the scrog. Better than i thought it would be but obviously not quite as good as i hoped.:rofl: 

Decided to put the modular on hold until the next round. Just about to move some Satori's into the flower room and have Satori cuttings ready to go into the modular scrog setup to veg. I've got dinafem hashplants in the modulars now but I'm gonna axe them due to the hermie-ness.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 22, 2010)

sorry about those trannies invading you. 12 zips not bad at all. keep it up. oh yeah i just now noticed that we got the thanks button back. when did that happen?


----------

